# "The Party's Over"



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The end of uninsured Brit cars in Spain .... about time too! 

Insurance Times - Law to cut uninsured vehicles


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> The end of uninsured Brit cars in Spain .... about time too!
> 
> Insurance Times - Law to cut uninsured vehicles


Have I read the wrong article here Steve ? I thought this article was talking about Brit cards in the UK ? although I do think something should be done about uninsured vehicles wherever they may be ?

Sue :ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Have I read the wrong article here Steve ? I thought this article was talking about Brit cards in the UK ? although I do think something should be done about uninsured vehicles wherever they may be ?
> 
> Sue :ranger:


I agree Sue


& I can't see how it affects illegal/uninsured cars in Spain either



or am I missing something:confused2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I agree Sue
> 
> 
> & I can't see how it affects illegal/uninsured cars in Spain either
> ...


 thought it was just my bad start to the morning making my brain hurt!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> thought it was just my bad start to the morning making my brain hurt!


no, not just you.....


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I agree Sue
> 
> 
> & I can't see how it affects illegal/uninsured cars in Spain either
> ...


Neither can I as it will be difficult to seize cars in Spain and considering that they are worried about it affecting people abroad:
“We also have concerns that people who are abroad or in hospital for a long time when their policy runs out, could fall foul of this.”


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry if I did not explain myself. 

It seems to me that all those who have uninsured cars in the UK are now going to be notified and I guess that many who thought they were "lost" are going to be concerned (polite word) when a notification comes through the door at the "convenience address" they still use in the UK asking to prove the car is scrapped or that is insured. 

"The new law will change the status of an uninsured vehicle, meaning that simply keeping an uninsured vehicle, not just driving it, would be illegal

Ministers will today confirm that keeping, rather than driving, an uninsured vehicle will attract a £1,000 fine and the seizure of the car, the Times reports."

The next issue is, of course, how the government are going to find the cars to impound but Big Brother ........ 

A friend of mine is an insurance broker here and he is horrified with the number of expats who are driving uninsured cars. He regularly hears, "We have been meaning to get around to it" and "If you could just back-date the policy a few days" etc....!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Sorry if I did not explain myself.
> 
> It seems to me that all those who have uninsured cars in the UK are now going to be notified and I guess that many who thought they were "lost" are going to be concerned (polite word) when a notification comes through the door at the "convenience address" they still use in the UK asking to prove the car is scrapped or that is insured.
> 
> ...


That doesnt really stop people over here though that permanently export their cars and then dont insure them though does it Steve? It might change the status of cars in the UK, but I dont think it will make a jot of difference to the tossers over here that drive around here with no insurance


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> That doesnt really stop people over here though that permanently export their cars and then dont insure them though does it Steve? It might change the status of cars in the UK, but I dont think it will make a jot of difference to the tossers over here that drive around here with no insurance


Thats what I though Strav. It drives me nuts when I see all the UK plated cars down here .. .and I know the majority havent only just arrived! and I know they will never be Spanish plated ... and I know they wont be insured !!

I do think to Spanish traffic police are making more of it though now (and rightly so!) ... I see a lot more activity on the roads with stopping UK cars now than I ever did ..

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Thats what I though Strav. It drives me nuts when I see all the UK plated cars down here .. .and I know the majority havent only just arrived! and I know they will never be Spanish plated ... and I know they wont be insured !!
> 
> I do think to Spanish traffic police are making more of it though now (and rightly so!) ... I see a lot more activity on the roads with stopping UK cars now than I ever did ..
> 
> Sue :ranger:



I wish they were
Theres a guy in a big 4 x 4 jeep here thats been here since I arrived. Still UK plated, and it had advertising decals for his business all over it. Its clear hes a permanent resident .... but I assume no one has ever stopped him


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> The end of uninsured Brit cars in Spain .... about time too!
> 
> Insurance Times - Law to cut uninsured vehicles


OMG What should I do? I have a Cortina Mk1 (purchased by my parents in 1963 and handed down to my brother and then to me). I garaged it in 1983 (still in good working order) and it's been there ever since. Should I come out of the closet and tell DVLC?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> OMG What should I do? I have a Cortina Mk1 (purchased by my parents in 1963 and handed down to my brother and then to me). I garaged it in 1983 (still in good working order) and it's been there ever since. Should I come out of the closet and tell DVLC?


I thought you could just get a SORN certificate for cars in this situation Boden? That way you have the document certifying you own it but its officially off the road.

Thats how it used to work anyway,

Sue lane:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Here you go .....

*The only exceptions would be those registered with the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency (DVLA) with a Statutory Off Road Notification (SORN) and kept off the road.*

Sue lane:


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Here you go .....
> 
> *The only exceptions would be those registered with the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency (DVLA) with a Statutory Off Road Notification (SORN) and kept off the road.*
> 
> Sue lane:


We tried to resurrect it at DVLC about 10 years ago because of the number plate (209 WWC - probably worth more than the vehicle) , but they said that they had no record of it. I wonder if we can get a SORN issued to a ghost car.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> We tried to resurrect it at DVLC about 10 years ago because of the number plate (209 WWC - probably worth more than the vehicle) , but they said that they had no record of it. I wonder if we can get a SORN issued to a ghost car.


Well if its a Ghost Car they wont know its in your garage then lol


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You got there first - my beef is the 100000s of expat cars with no MOTs/ITVs and insurance - especially RHDs! 

2004 the mayor of Rojales stood with police at road blocks as the police confiscated car after car and lectured the expat drivers. "You are welcome to live and work in MY town, if you obey MY rules". I think people sometimes do not accept /realise the power of the mayor in Spain - MUCH more powerful than the figureheads in the UK. In Torrevieja the mayor has recently taken over ACTIVE control of the Policia Local.


----------



## nixie (Sep 7, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> You got there first - my beef is the 100000s of expat cars with no MOTs/ITVs and insurance - especially RHDs!
> 
> 2004 the mayor of Rojales stood with police at road blocks as the police confiscated car after car and lectured the expat drivers. "You are welcome to live and work in MY town, if you obey MY rules". I think people sometimes do not accept /realise the power of the mayor in Spain - MUCH more powerful than the figureheads in the UK. In Torrevieja the mayor has recently taken over ACTIVE control of the Policia Local.


You haven't been able to get away with driving an uninsured car over here for ages now, what with portable scanners that can tell immediately if your car has up to date mot, tax and insurance. Road side stop checks for all cars too as maintenance and ease of acquiring dodgy mot's is becoming a big problem. 

Anyways back to point, if you couldn't drive/export your car without first getting insurance coverage in Spain might be a start. Alot of people here as well as the foreigners who come into this country dont seem to realise the insurance from your own country will not cover you in another country. For those few, education on the matter would do. For the rest, impounded cars, hefty fines and repeating offenders.. BANS!!! :clap2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...and prison. 

Driving a dodgy car (brakes, steering etc) at 100km/h is as dangerous as walking down the street with a laoded gun. An accident waiting to happen.


----------



## jimjam30 (Apr 20, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Thats what I though Strav. It drives me nuts when I see all the UK plated cars down here .. .and I know the majority havent only just arrived! and I know they will never be Spanish plated ... and I know they wont be insured !!
> 
> I do think to Spanish traffic police are making more of it though now (and rightly so!) ... I see a lot more activity on the roads with stopping UK cars now than I ever did ..
> 
> Sue :ranger:


Hi my name is Jimmy and have moved to Torrox Costa on the 27th june 2009 with my uk registered citroen c4 picasso which just happens to be my mobility car which i have purchased legally in the uk using my armed forces disability pension and i just would like anyone on this forum of which i have been a member of for well over a year now that if they see my 57 plated citroen on the road that i am driving this vehile in Spain totally legal, taxed until November 30th and insured fully comp with liberty alliance at a great cost to my wife and i,so please do not tar everyone driving a uk vehicle as all been tax avoiding dodgers,thank you


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome Jimmy, nice to meet you 

As they say, "It's the exception that proves the rule."


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimjam30 said:


> Hi my name is Jimmy and have moved to Torrox Costa on the 27th june 2009 with my uk registered citroen c4 picasso which just happens to be my mobility car which i have purchased legally in the uk using my armed forces disability pension and i just would like anyone on this forum of which i have been a member of for well over a year now that if they see my 57 plated citroen on the road that i am driving this vehile in Spain totally legal, taxed until November 30th and insured fully comp with liberty alliance at a great cost to my wife and i,so please do not tar everyone driving a uk vehicle as all been tax avoiding dodgers,thank you


Hi Jimjam, thanks for letting us know, I thought when cars were matriculated and made legal they gave you new registration plates???? But then I am blonde LOL. I have a citroen Picasso, tho mines a Spanish LHD, beaten up old thing, but theyre good cars arent they, last forever

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hi Jimjam, thanks for letting us know, I thought when cars were matriculated and made legal they gave you new registration plates???? But then I am blonde LOL. I have a citroen Picasso, tho mines a Spanish LHD, beaten up old thing, but theyre good cars arent they, last forever
> 
> Jo xxx


not when the jo jo get's hold of them they don't :banplease:


----------



## jimjam30 (Apr 20, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hi Jimjam, thanks for letting us know, I thought when cars were matriculated and made legal they gave you new registration plates???? But then I am blonde LOL. I have a citroen Picasso, tho mines a Spanish LHD, beaten up old thing, but theyre good cars arent they, last forever
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi JoJo yes you are right about the matriculation and ps i to would prefer a lhd but like i said it is my mobility car and is not avaliable for me to purchase in Spain or i would have done but the car will be transferred to Spanish plates and the lights changed and the mot/itv done at a cost of about 1500 euros but this will have to wait for just now as i dont have that kind of money right now and as i am not classed as a resident right now i believe i have 6 months grace until i have to matriculate, sorry if i am sounding a bit grumpy but its bad enough listening to all the horror stories about cars being impounded etc and i really just wanted to let other members on the forum know that if ever they do see me out on the road that i am not doing anything illegal or at least not that i am aware of,sorry if people think i am sticking up for brit reg cars as i am definately not.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimjam30 said:


> Hi JoJo yes you are right about the matriculation and ps i to would prefer a lhd but like i said it is my mobility car and is not avaliable for me to purchase in Spain or i would have done but the car will be transferred to Spanish plates and the lights changed and the mot/itv done at a cost of about 1500 euros but this will have to wait for just now as i dont have that kind of money right now and as i am not classed as a resident right now i believe i have 6 months grace until i have to matriculate, sorry if i am sounding a bit grumpy but its bad enough listening to all the horror stories about cars being impounded etc and i really just wanted to let other members on the forum know that if ever they do see me out on the road that i am not doing anything illegal or at least not that i am aware of,sorry if people think i am sticking up for brit reg cars as i am definately not.



Provided you are a tourist and not an "offical" resident, you have 90 days I think?????? I know we do generalise on here quite a lot, but, certainly where I live and where others live you see lots of british reg RHD cars and sometimes in bars you here their owners bragging that they have got away with it for X years and they dont see why they should change anything, and the Guardia dont care and, and, and... And it gets annoying, cos if we're tarring everyone with the same brush, then I bet the Spanish and the guardia do with us!!? Anyway, you're excused hun! We dont count you in with the bad guys 


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you ask Jojo nicely she will even buy you a coffee if you show her how to drive it properly! 

Any similarity between your car's bodywork and her scratched and scraped version is entirely coincidental. 

Seriously, hope we can meet for a coffee soon.


----------



## jimjam30 (Apr 20, 2008)

jojo said:


> Provided you are a tourist and not an "offical" resident, you have 90 days I think?????? I know we do generalise on here quite a lot, but, certainly where I live and where others live you see lots of british reg RHD cars and sometimes in bars you here their owners bragging that they have got away with it for X years and they dont see why they should change anything, and the Guardia dont care and, and, and... And it gets annoying, cos if we're tarring everyone with the same brush, then I bet the Spanish and the guardia do with us!!? Anyway, you're excused hun! We dont count you in with the bad guys
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you JoJo its appreciated like i said a few people on the forum live near or around where i may be driving ie Iceland at Mijas Torrox Costa etc so it was just to let people know,as soon as i get back from delivering my poppies for Remembarance Day in Nov the car hopefully will be matriculated. That is my job in spain i make poppies and take them back to the uk i am in Spain purely for the far superior weather to constant drizzle in Scotland and it is fantastic for artherities.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jimjam30 said:


> Thank you JoJo its appreciated like i said a few people on the forum live near or around where i may be driving ie Iceland at Mijas Torrox Costa etc so it was just to let people know,as soon as i get back from delivering my poppies for Remembarance Day in Nov the car hopefully will be matriculated. That is my job in spain i make poppies and take them back to the uk i am in Spain purely for the far superior weather to constant drizzle in Scotland and it is fantastic for artherities.


Ah, bless you Jimjam!! Keep up the good work. I love Remembrance Day and miss the poppies here.

Tallulah.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll send you som Taliban, PM me your address


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I'll send you som Taliban, PM me your address


It's for charidee mate...that means surely I'd have to send you some cash?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> If you ask Jojo nicely she will even buy you a coffee if you show her how to drive it properly!
> 
> Any similarity between your car's bodywork and her scratched and scraped version is entirely coincidental.
> 
> Seriously, hope we can meet for a coffee soon.



My poor old Picasso is in a very bad way, but that car loves me and it just keeps going!! One of the front headlights is held together with cello tape, the bumper and side panel have got gaffa tape keeping them together, the passenger front door can only be opened after training is given, there are so many scrapes, bumps and dents down the side and it needed a service 2000kms ago!!

I'm about to claim off my insurance to get it all "ship shape" and then trade it in, maybe

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> It's for charidee mate...that means surely I'd have to send you some cash?!


Here's the deal, I pay for them and you wear them with pride. Sure, I'll get up for that coffee soon. As Jojo will tell you, I can drink more coffee than you can wear poppies!

Jim, can I buy some from you? There was talk last season about the Brit supporters of Málaga buying them at the first game in November. Perhaps I can intro you to their chairman if you wish?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jimjam30 said:


> Hi JoJo yes you are right about the matriculation and ps i to would prefer a lhd but like i said it is my mobility car and is not avaliable for me to purchase in Spain or i would have done but the car will be transferred to Spanish plates and the lights changed and the mot/itv done at a cost of about 1500 euros but this will have to wait for just now as i dont have that kind of money right now and as i am not classed as a resident right now i believe i have 6 months grace until i have to matriculate, sorry if i am sounding a bit grumpy but its bad enough listening to all the horror stories about cars being impounded etc and i really just wanted to let other members on the forum know that if ever they do see me out on the road that i am not doing anything illegal or at least not that i am aware of,sorry if people think i am sticking up for brit reg cars as i am definately not.


Sorry to tell you mate, you dont have 6 months grace if you have moved here with intent to reside. Depends what you mean about not being classed as a resident. Having said that I doubt anyone is going to confiscate your car. The €1500 seems awfully expensive.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

Our car is now fully matriculated onto Spanish plates.

But before it was, we had it insured with a British company in the UK who said they would cover us for any length of stay in Europe (up to the year of the length of the insurance, obviously).


----------



## jimjam30 (Apr 20, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Here's the deal, I pay for them and you wear them with pride. Sure, I'll get up for that coffee soon. As Jojo will tell you, I can drink more coffee than you can wear poppies!
> 
> Jim, can I buy some from you? There was talk last season about the Brit supporters of Málaga buying them at the first game in November. Perhaps I can intro you to their chairman if you wish?


Hi Steve,
Thanks for the interest in my Poppies its a long story and obviously not one for this thread about uk reg vehicles,I know this might sound wierd but i only have Scottish Poppies and I am not allowed to distribute them in Spain due to some agreement between the British Legion various regional countries only English Poppies can be distibuted in Spain.


----------



## jimjam30 (Apr 20, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Sorry to tell you mate, you dont have 6 months grace if you have moved here with intent to reside. Depends what you mean about not being classed as a resident. Having said that I doubt anyone is going to confiscate your car. The €1500 seems awfully expensive.


Hi Stravinsky I agree its expensive but as the car is only just over 1year old it still holds a high price valuation and i believe that the price is based on the value of the vehicle and the CO2 emissions as told by 3 different gestors that i have asked for quotes for the matriculation,I understand what you are saying about the tourist/resident/non resident etc and I probably am wrong in waiting until Nov before Matriculating if it is my intention to live in Spain permanently but right now its a case of funds.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimjam30 said:


> Thank you JoJo its appreciated like i said a few people on the forum live near or around where i may be driving ie Iceland at Mijas Torrox Costa etc so it was just to let people know,as soon as i get back from delivering my poppies for Remembarance Day in Nov the car hopefully will be matriculated. That is my job in spain i make poppies and take them back to the uk i am in Spain purely for the far superior weather to constant drizzle in Scotland and it is fantastic for artherities.


You make poppies all year for Rememberance Day? That's amazing! And can't be very good for your arthritis, can it?


----------

